# where is Horner?



## 39n 121w (Jan 26, 2008)

Last year Chris Horner raced in all the spring classics except Paris Roubaix. He did quite well in all of them (all top tens if I remember correctly). This year he hasn't been in any of them. Any ideas?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

In-N-Out Burger?


----------



## CycloCross (Feb 26, 2004)

tour of ca


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

little chris horner, sat in the corner....


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Targetting the grand tours I believe, with an intentional late start.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

He rode well in the Pais Vasco.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Wasn't he at the Tour of The Basque Country?


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

waldo425 said:


> Wasn't he at the Tour of The Basque Country?


yes ..


----------



## 39n 121w (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes, he was 2nd at Basque this year

Last year Chris raced Basque, the 3 classics this week, and the Tour of CA and did well in all 5 races. 

Johan must have him on a different schedule this year.

Just disappointed to not see him racing in classics.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

On March 24 he said he was planning for Amstel, Fleche, Liege, California, Suisse TdF, Utah, and Colorado.

Something must have changed.

JR


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

It is true! In 2010 Horner was 7th at La Flèche Wallonne, 8th at Liège–Bastogne–Liège and
10th Amstel Gold Race. I have no memory of this at all. Perhaps this is why he is focusing on other things - finishing 7-10th in classics doesn't bring you much glory even among people who follow cycling very closely.

Either that or he is still pissy about Klodi out-time-trialing him in the Tour of Basque Country.


----------



## dwc032 (Feb 1, 2011)

55x11 said:


> It is true! In 2010 Horner was 7th at La Flèche Wallonne, 8th at Liège–Bastogne–Liège and
> 10th Amstel Gold Race. I have no memory of this at all. Perhaps this is why he is focusing on other things - finishing 7-10th in classics doesn't bring you much glory even among people who follow cycling very closely.
> 
> Either that or he is still pissy about Klodi out-time-trialing him in the Tour of Basque Country.


I talked to him when I saw him last week at his sons Baseball game and he had nothing but good things to say about Klodi. He is just glad Radioshack was 1 and 2. Hes back in the states getting ready for TOC. Top notch guy!


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

What about David Z from Garmin, wheres he been?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Dank said:


> What about David Z from Garmin, wheres he been?


Dave Z might as well retire. Ok, that was a bit mean, but he went from a yellow jersey at TdF and world TT champ contender to being a so-so domestique on a winless team and maybe podium candidate at ToC, at best. What HAPPENED?


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

Horner needs to have enough "resources" to get him through July.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

55x11 said:


> Dave Z might as well retire. Ok, that was a bit mean, but he went from a yellow jersey at TdF and world TT champ contender to being a so-so domestique on a winless team and maybe podium candidate at ToC, at best. What HAPPENED?


Winless? Maybe Podium candidate? Could you be a little more intellectually dishonest?

If he spends any more time on the ToC podium they will start charging him rent. He won a stage their last year. Outraced the beloved Levi Leipheimer.

I think what happened is he is in thirties now and he is making tons of cash selling chamois cream. He was never a "win or die" type rider to begin with. 

He basically seems to only care about ToC and then he becomes a phantom. Last summer he claims an injury. But he won Missouri two years ago with a bad ankle. Sp who knows.

Given that Garmin is supposed to be a clean team, and he is not the only rider on that team who is at 90% of his former self you can probably also read something between the lines there if you chose to.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

55x11 said:


> Dave Z might as well retire. Ok, that was a bit mean, but he went from a yellow jersey at TdF and world TT champ contender to being a so-so domestique on a winless team and maybe podium candidate at ToC, at best. What HAPPENED?



http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/tour-de-romandie-upt/stage-4/results

Well timed I must say.

1 David Zabriskie (USA) Team Garmin-Cervelo 27:57:00 
2 Richie Porte (Aus) Saxo Bank Sungard 0:00:02 
3 Lieuwe Westra (Ned) Vacansoleil-DCM Pro Cycling Team 0:00:14 
4 Bradley Wiggins (GBr) Sky Procycling 0:00:18 
5 Tony Martin (Ger) HTC-Highroad 0:00:27 
6 Andrew Talansky (USA) Team Garmin-Cervelo 0:00:42 
7 Steven Kruijswijk (Ned) Rabobank Cycling Team 0:00:43 
8 Cadel Evans (Aus) BMC Racing Team 0:00:45 
9 Jonathan Castroviejo Nicolas (Spa) Euskaltel-Euskadi 0:00:48 
10 Linus Gerdemann (Ger) Leopard Trek 0:00:54


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

DZfan14 said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/tour-de-romandie-upt/stage-4/results
> 
> Well timed I must say.
> 
> ...


I read this post this morning, and then saw the results on my phone and laugh a little bit.


----------



## dwc032 (Feb 1, 2011)

DZfan14 said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/tour-de-romandie-upt/stage-4/results
> 
> Well timed I must say.
> 
> ...



Thanks for spoiling the race douchebag!


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

dwc032 said:


> Thanks for spoiling the race douchebag!


Seriously you reading a pro cycling forum and complaining about seeing a race spoiler and then insulting people on top of that? How about get a clue and stay out of the procycling forums if you don't want to know who won.


----------



## agm2 (Sep 18, 2008)

32and3cross said:


> Seriously you reading a pro cycling forum and complaining about seeing a race spoiler and then insulting people on top of that? How about get a clue and stay out of the procycling forums if you don't want to know who won.



I see both sides... It sucks having a race ruined for you. I'd rather watch it unfold. But then there's no way there can't be any spoilers. They are going to creep in, especially when it deals with a certain topic. But calling someone a name, well I don't thinks that's ever acceptable.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I think the last 10 years are gravy for Horner. After, you know, dropping out of the pro tour and then working at a bike shop, he seems to have a little humility.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*



dwc032 said:


> Thanks for spoiling the race douchebag!


Tone it down please


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Beware the Bunny suit of doom!


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

dwc032 said:


> Thanks for spoiling the race douchebag!


Aww poor thing. If you didn't want to be spoiled then stay out of bike racing forums on the day of the race genius!

Idiot! LOL


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

agm2 said:


> I see both sides... It sucks having a race ruined for you. I'd rather watch it unfold. But then there's no way there can't be any spoilers. They are going to creep in, especially when it deals with a certain topic. But calling someone a name, well I don't thinks that's ever acceptable.



It's sort of a common sense thing. If I don't want to know who won a game, I stay off the internet. If you actually care who won a bike race. You stay off bike racing message boards.

It's a fricking no brainer.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

agm2 said:


> I read this post this morning, and then saw the results on my phone and laugh a little bit.


Zabriskie obviously reads this forum. I had a laugh too when I checked Romandie results.
Not sure if I should take back everything I said, or I should double-down and start badmouthing him every day - whatever gets him to ride well.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

dwc032 said:


> Thanks for spoiling the race douchebag!


Read http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=203035.
The result was NOT in the title. The stage is NOT televised as far as I know, at least not in US. (I must assume from your arrogant and profanity-ridden reply you are from US).

The posting of the ITT result was a very appropriate and timely response by DZfan to my post dissing Zabriskie. It wasn't out-of-the-blue. For ITT the suspense is substantially reduced anyways - reading cyclingnews or other feeds is actually best way to follow ITT stage, watching it on TV doesn't bring much more in terms of actual information.

Bottom Line - You should take personal responsibility and stay AWAY from cycling pro forums (or twitter or cyclingnews or velonews or even facebook) if you don't want results spoiled, OR watch race live, OR else not complain when you visit forums that some result leaks out, but ABOVE ALL not call names.


----------



## dwc032 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry bout the name calling. Maybe we can refrain from putting race results in a topic that has nothing to do with what the original post was about.


----------

